# Possible new bunnies



##  (Jan 2, 2006)

Here are two bunnies we are thinking about adopting. Here is Aengus. I'llpost Darcy next.


----------



##  (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is Darcy. They are neutered brothers that are approximately 5 months old.

We saw two rabbits that looked a lot like Bunny but that would havebeen hard because we would have kept comparing her to Bunny and that'snot fair. Plus, they wanted to be single bunnies in adulthouseholds and we have our kitties and son.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 2, 2006)

They are both precious!


----------



##  (Jan 2, 2006)

Unfortunately I just found out that Darcy was adopted yesterday to go meet his new girlfriend.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 3, 2006)

Zakfoxmom- it brings a smile to my face to hear you are considering a bunny. i think Angus is precious.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 3, 2006)

Aengus is SO beautiful! I wouldn't be able to pass him up. And Darcy looks like a sweetie... How lucky!

Too bad Darcy is already adopted.

If you getAengus please post LOTS of pictures!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jan 3, 2006)

Aengus is such a cutie!! And I love the coloring of his fur, I have a rabbit that has the same coloring (though for the life of me I cant remember what the name is :?). I hope everything works out with the adoption!

~Amy


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2006)

I am so pleased you are thinking of adopting more bunnies. It's a shame Darcy has already gone (though good for him) but I think Aengus is adorable. Good luck with your decisions.

Jan


----------



## zoecat6 (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm curiousif you still going to get angus? He is absolutely adorable, even cuter than the onethat is gone already. I say go for it .


----------



##  (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, we are going to go and see all the bunnies that are up for adoption. I think Aengus is really cute, but Iwe are going see what all of their personalities are like and see which would be the best match for our family.

I really want to get a pair that are already bonded because I am kind of afraid to bond them myself because we are so new to rabbits.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 4, 2006)

Getting a pair is a great idea. My first buns were two holland lop brothers. They were inseperable, and we never had a problem with them (pre-neuter adolescent problems aside) - they didn't fight.

Good Luck!


----------



## serina (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, my names Serina, and i've recently gotten a 7 week old holland lop bunny name is Pancakes w/ cage, however i cannot keep him and he deserves a good home, any interests?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2013)

First off, where are you?


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Feb 20, 2013)

HE'S ADORABLE. Unfortunately circumstances don't allow me to take him.

What's the story? He looks like you received him as a gift.


----------



## serina (Feb 20, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> First off, where are you?



hi, im in toronto


----------



## serina (Feb 20, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> HE'S ADORABLE. Unfortunately circumstances don't allow me to take him.
> 
> What's the story? He looks like you received him as a gift.



yes, i did receive him as a gift, i've always had a soft spot for bunnies and wanted them since i was a kid, telling my boyfriend about my childhood dream bunny, he surprised me for valentines day with "pancakes" the holland lop baby bunny, however my current situation does not allow to care for him, which breaks my heart, thus in need to find him a good home as soon as possible.


----------

